# Tyco motorcycle + cheap Harley toys?



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Picked the green and blue ones up for $1 each at Dollar General today. Anybody seeing any potential here?




























I have no idea how to take the body off the Tyco motorcycle (or do anything to it for that matter), but I figure if I only just figured out how to take apart a 440 a couple weeks ago, then it's never too late to learn...

--rick


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

the motor cycle chassis are very hard to come by, but maybe some trimming and a slim line will fit


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

I would hang onto the gears that come out of those if you take them apart, They may come in handy for a project


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

ok i'm babbling now, but I see a can motor in sideways using the original gears and a custom made pickup system using something similar to the ones someone is making for the tyco pros with the pin and braids


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Rick, I don't own a slot bike but they always catch my eye. Plenty of potential in your new purchase but I think the difference in wheel base may be the tricky part. If you tried to gut the Harley's and perform a motor transplant into them I think the motor may be too long to fit between the wheels.

Perhaps remove the body of the Tyco for safe keeping and then go all out on a chop shop with the Harley shell to persuade it to fit the Tyco chassis. I think the handlebar/fork/wheel assembly would need to be detached and relocated further forward. Keep us posted please.

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I farted around with a custom chopper scheme based on the Tyco bike platform. I never went much beyond blowing one apart and twisting up parts of a frame before I shelved the idea. Yer pretty well doomed without the traction magnet to hold the whole dealio upright. Ya have to keep in mind that the Tyco bike is not actually a two wheeler. It's somewhat of a trimiran, as it over loads one pick up shoe or the other depending on which way it is turning. Using the guide pin as a rudder it will rock from one "pontoon" to the other with out breaking electrical contact on the unloaded side. 

Both the ancient Aurora Thunderbikes, and the posted friction toys have the advantage of a built in gyro to assist/provide some "verticality" during operation, due to the longitudinal rotation of mass in within the design. When using the inline arrangement, the mass would rotate laterally, against the "Z" axis, which is actually what your trying to maintain on a two wheeler. Without the monster traction magnet, the model would lift out of the slot in the direction of armature rotation and fall down go boom.

Not to say that it's not doable, but how hard do you want to work at it. More-n-likely Jisp has the right idea with the body ectomy and subsequent transplant to the established Tyco rocket sled.

I gotta dig that project out now. Thanks a lot Rick!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Ice Sickers does plenty of cuzzzztum monorcycles, lol (yes everything is spelled correctly)


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

sethndaddy said:


> Ice Sickers does plenty of cuzzzztum monorcycles, lol


Icesickers wanted to meet up w/me, Never heard back from him...


----------



## jimkelsey (May 7, 2013)

Those bikes are so cool! I showed your pic to my wife and she said, "No. You are not allowed to go on ebay and get one.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

.......


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

rick,

To me it looks like you could get a mini motor (maybe from partspig) and slip it right in your Dollar General bikes and Gear it up?

Bob...I could be wrong...zilla


----------

